# Starter strips, which way up?



## repair24/7 (Oct 26, 2009)

hello yes the starter strip adhesive facing down. then overhang the strip 1/4 INCH past the drip edge. then your 1st roll of shingles even with the starter strips edge. good luck on your roofing


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Starter strips do not overlap, they but up to one another.
They are run across the eaves and up the rakes, not the ridge.
The sealant strip will face up so it seals to the underneath portion of the shingle covering it.


----------



## ArmchairDIY (Oct 21, 2009)

Slyfox said:


> Starter strips do not overlap, they but up to one another.
> They are run across the eaves and up the rakes, not the ridge.
> The sealant strip will face up so it seals to the underneath portion of the shingle covering it.


yep, what he said.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

1/2" overhang, and what Sly said.

Some starter strip rolls from the big box rip off stores have a peal off adhesive side that is supposed to stick to the roof, so it does go down. That would have come with instructions though.

After that, the rest of the shingles must be put on upside down in order to work correctly. Better to start at the peak also.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Slyfox said:


> Starter strips do not overlap, they but up to one another.
> They are run across the eaves and up the rakes, not the ridge.
> The sealant strip will face up so it seals to the underneath portion of the shingle covering it.


This is the 1st I have heard of instllaing start strips along the rake ?
GAF doesn't include it in their install directions
Is this just a better way to do it based on experience, better wind resistance...or ?

AH...just found it under their improved wind performance video
Thanks


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

SlyFox, while we got you on the air here,,,,,,,,,, today I learned the adhesive side goes up on starter , thank you, another question, does it hurt to use regular shingle for the starter and just assuming the shingle would face up so that the slots are covered by first row. And, thanks for all your input on this forum, I appreciate it.


----------



## zantar (May 1, 2009)

Ahem.. Well guess what guys.. I already installed the starter strips with adhesive face down:whistling2:.. oops.. I used part of the shingle, not a ready made "starter strip". I assumed that I would install it with the granules up, therefore the adhesive was down. Later I saw some youtube video saying that was like the worst thing you could possibly do :huh: So should I be concerned? Can I put some glue between it and the first run? Or not bother? If glue down, what is the best stuff? Keep in mind I'm in Toronto, if that matters.

Thanks!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

The older shingles I have the tar adhesive line is on the same side as the granules
Some of the newer ones I have seen the tar adhesive line on the opposite side from the granules

Have you already run a bunch of rows of shingles ?
I'm sure you could put tar between the 1st course & the starter strip
I'm just not sure which product to use, and it effectiveness VS the factory stuff


----------



## zantar (May 1, 2009)

The roof is done, other than the ridge vent. So it does seem that there are several different places that manufacturers run shingle adhesive. Mine was on the bottom at one edge (not the middle). I'm using iko cambridge. So I think for me the question is what type of caulk/adhesive if necessary.

Thanks!



Scuba_Dave said:


> The older shingles I have the tar adhesive line is on the same side as the granules
> Some of the newer ones I have seen the tar adhesive line on the opposite side from the granules
> 
> Have you already run a bunch of rows of shingles ?
> ...


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

I would use a plastic cement.Use 3 or 4 dime size blobs under each shingle.Too much could cause blistering.


----------



## zantar (May 1, 2009)

Gotcha. Is Mono 555 a "plastic cement"? I'm needing more info on different kinds of caulks/adhesives I think..

How close to the edge?



johnk said:


> I would use a plastic cement.Use 3 or 4 dime size blobs under each shingle.Too much could cause blistering.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. The granule side of the starter should be up. Usually that is the side that the tar is on. Never used IKO, so not sure, but if the shingles have tar on the back side like the newer shingles (last 10 years), it will adhere to the starter.

Like I said before, some "stick on" starter rolls have adhesive on the back to stick to the roof. This is usually lower end box store stuff.

Starter up the rake make a much nicer, straighter edge, plus more wind resistant.

Using a 3 tab for a starter is fine also. Did it on hundreds of houses before the manufacturers "woke up" and started cutting down their 2nds to be sold as starters. Now they sell break apart starters.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

DUDE! said:


> SlyFox, while we got you on the air here,,,,,,,,,, today I learned the adhesive side goes up on starter , thank you, another question, does it hurt to use regular shingle for the starter and just assuming the shingle would face up so that the slots are covered by first row. And, thanks for all your input on this forum, I appreciate it.


 Cut the tabs off the regular shingle. This leaves you a 7" starter strip. Then install them with whatever overhang you want, I prefer 1 1/2", and nail on the bottom 1" of the roof deck. This puts the nails right at the eave, and the sealer strip too.


----------

